# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Lancement des nouveaux blogs du Club

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer la mise  disposition des nouveaux *blogs* sur le rseau social du club !

Avec ce nouveau systme de blogs rvolutionnaire, vous pouvez profiter des *avantages* suivants :
 *Immdiat* : Il suffit de poster un billet pour ouvrir un blog. *Facile* : Mme diteur et systme de codage que le forum, y compris les balises CODE et la coloration syntaxique : si vous savez poster sur le forum, vous savez poster un billet. *Intgr* : L'accs au blog pour les lecteurs est facile depuis le profil et les messages, et ils peuvent commenter les billets en utilisant le mme systme que les messages forum. *Visibilit* : Vous pouvez proposer votre billet en actualit pour qu'il soit publi en lecture  plus de 4 millions de lecteurs dans le monde. *Bonus* : La publication d'un billet donne 5 points pour le systme de rangs et 50 de points s'il est publi en actualit, vous rendant trs bon contributeur pour le club.

Sur votre blog, vous pouvez laisser libre cours  votre imagination pour publier par exemple vos avis, conseils, astuces techniques, soluces, tmoignages, tests, comparatifs, expriences, mini tutoriels, articles, et ce en esprant que cela fasse natre un dbat intressant avec les autres membres du club via les commentaires. Si vous avez besoin de publier des documents plus longs comme des gros articles, tutoriels ou un grand cours contactez le service publication pour obtenir votre hbergement de site gratuit avec votre nom de domaine et avoir accs  notre kit de publication, et aussi profiter de l'quipe des correcteurs.

Pour poster votre premier billet, rendez-vous sur votre propre profil (par exemple en cliquant sur votre pseudo dans la barre bleue suprieure du forum), et cliquez sur le lien "Voir son blog". Vous voyez alors votre blog et vous pouvez poster votre premier billet immdiatement. Vous pouvez galement configurer votre blog via l'option Blogs dans le Tableau de Bord, mais ce n'est pas indispensable pour pouvoir bloguer.

De plus, vous pouvez dsormais proposer vos billets les plus intressants en tant qu'actualit ou en tant qu'article ou tutoriel. Si votre proposition est accepte, votre billet de blog sera visible sur le portail de la rubrique concerne (par exemple http://c.developpez.com/ pour la rubrique C), et la visibilit de votre billet sera ainsi dcuple, une excellente raison pour faire des bons billets et les proposer pour le portail.  :;): 

Pour vous faire une ide, vous pouvez dcouvrir les autres billets sur les blogs du club. Si vous avez des questions n'hsitez pas  les poster dans le prsent forum.

Dsormais, les Blogs du Club sont ouverts  tous, quelque soit votre nombre de points ! Profitez-en !

Nous comptons sur vous pour nous faire partager vos expriences grce  vos nouveaux blogs !

----------


## DotNET74

Bonjour,

merci pour ce cadeau ...

Pour le moment je suis en pause ct dveloppement et mon activit sur le forum se rduit  rpondre quand cela est possible aux questions.

Mais j'ai des projets qui vont reprendre ds l'arriv de Windows 10 ...

Donc j'utiliserais trs certainement ce blog ...

A bientt

----------


## Invit

Mille mercis  toi , j'irais et vais vite l'enrichir !
J'ais plein d'ides.
Tu sais je n'avais pas fait grand chose, mais cela va mieux, et je retrouve une bonne forme
heureusement avec mes 75 ans !!
Le lien du blog est toujours le mme ?
A trs bientt fidle Amie.  ::oops::

----------


## Pragmateek

Bonjour,

c'est une bonne initiative mais me concernant pour le moment je blog essentiellement en anglais et publie directement sur mon blog et partage via CodeProject ou ici-mme si pertinent en actu.

J'y publierai peut-tre certaines traductions...  ::):

----------


## oudinia

..

----------


## tyrtamos

Bonjour,

Un grand merci pour cette possibilit! 

Je pensais plutt  un wiki qui est plus "structurable" (menu pour classer et retrouver tous les thmes traits) qu'un blog qui n'est qu'une longue liste d'interventions, mais je vais essayer! 

En tout cas, j'attache beaucoup d'importance  la facilit d'dition et de publication (j'utilise dokuwiki pour mon site perso).

Cordialement.

Tyrtamos

----------


## the-morpher

Merci Anomaly

j'aurai besoin d'une section blog pour le projet en cours et je dois dire que tu a frapp au bon moment  ::mrgreen:: 
je n'attendez pas moins de votre part, ainsi le site developpez.net ma toujours soutenu et je m'y pencherai aprs la fixation de quelque problme techniques.

encore merci

----------


## bytecode

Bonjour, un grand merci pour cette espace, je ferais de mon mieux pour y poster un billet !
@++

----------


## Publicnew

Bonjour Anomaly,

Merci de  m'avoir cre un blog personnel afin de me permettre de m'exprimer sur  ma passion de l'informatique et de la partager avec vous tous. Bien sr , je vais y participer en ditant des billets sur les sujets qui nous runissent  et pourquoi pas , des tutoriels sur la programmation en vb et/ou en asp.net, ou mes avis sur les livres informatiques  que j'ai dj lu.

Je ne suis pas informaticien de mtier. Tout ce que je sais actuellement dans ce domaine, je l'ai appris par moi-mme, au dpart sur des livres  d'informatique ( programmation en visual basic), puis c'est  surtout en dcouvrant Developpez.net, parce que je voulais crer un site avec Visual Studio, que j'ai rapidement progress.

En cela la communaut de Developpez.net m'a beaucoup aid, et grce  vous tous, aujourd'hui, je me sens  l'aise dans ce domaine.

Encore Merci, et  bientt pour mon premier billet (pour l'instant , je ne sais pas par quoi je vais commencer).

Publicnew

----------


## dmganges

Bonjour et *merci* !
Je ne pense jamais  consulter les blogs...
L j'ai un peu lev le pied au niveau dveloppement, je me suis mis  la construction d'astrolabes...
Je viendrai coller quelques photos lorsque j'aurai avanc, histoire de voir si  l'heure du GPS je suis le seul fada  m'intresser  cette bombe mathmatique...
Bien cordialement,
MD

----------


## umarus

Merci Ano

----------


## jisig

Bonsoir,

Merci de votre rponse rapide, je ferai de mon mieux afin de partager mes expriences et mes connaissances et mettre les bouts de code qui me semblent utiles dans une grande majorit de contextes.

Je vais commencer par m'habituer et regarder tout a plus en dtail.

Jisig.

----------


## ShadowTzu

Cool! Merci  ::):

----------


## PBELL

Bonsoir,
Je te remercie de ta confiance.
Je termine en ce moment un gros projet professionnel (3 ans dj, encore environ 2 mois). Je regarde les blogs juste aprs.

Cordialement

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Voil qui est intressant. a fait un moment que je me disais qu'il faudrait que je m'en fasse un, on peut dire que a tombe bien. Encore faut-il que j'ai de quoi y mettre. Merci bien. {^_^}

----------


## Malick

Bonjour Anomaly,

Merci beaucoup pour ce message et cette nouveaut. C'est un plaisir pour moi de participer utilement sur DVP.

Bonne soire.

Malick

----------


## adama13

Bonsoir Anomaly

Merci du fond du coeur.

----------


## Daniel.C

Bonsoir Anomaly,

Je te remercie de cet honneur. J'espre en faire bon usage.

Cordialement.

Daniel

----------


## gustave02

Bonsoir Anomaly,
merci de cet honneur.
gustave02

----------


## M_Makia

Bonsoir et merci beaucoup !!!
C'est trs intressant, moi qui cherchais  depuis quelque temps a partager mes connaissances , c'est le top  ::):

----------


## Papiosaur

Merci beaucoup Anomaly pour cette opportunit !

J'ai vais essayer de faire un blog parlant du systme d'exploitation MorphOS qui est malheureusement mconnu.

----------


## Oxyale

Merci de m'avoir contacte et merci d'avoir implante cette amelioration.

Je tacherai d'en faire bon usage.

----------


## Beginner.

Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie pour l'info, j'en prends bonne note.

----------


## Bloubee

ou la la, quelque chose de nouveau pour moi a  ::):  je consulte et constate 

Merci

Blou from Caxton

----------


## islamov2000

Merci d'avoir me confi cet espace.

----------


## BlackoOSX

Bonjour!
Merci beaucoup de m'avoir avertis de cette information!
Pour ce qui est du blog je vais commencer par faire un tutoriel de comment rooter la tablette HP7 G2 ou je n'ai pas trouver de tuto en franais pour le faire...
Ensuite pour ce qui est de l'hbergement par dveloppez.com, j'y rflchis...
Je vais srement faire un hbergement pour le CPCDOS.

----------


## SkyCorp

Bonjour Anomaly,

D'abord je tiens  te remercier pour cette attention.

Je ne sais pas si je devrai plutt te rpondre directement ou aller sur le forum pour ma question :
je constate qu'il n'y a pas les catgories VBA, Excel, Poweroint, ... brefs que certaines catgories, pourtant prsentes sur le forum, sont absentes.

Or je m'intresse d'avantage  ces aspects que je maitrise en amateur averti.

Ne pourrait-on pas les inclure dans les catgories des blogs ?

Merci d'avance pour ton retour

----------


## sebest777

Tous mes remerciements, longue vie  developpez.

----------


## ARAKIS_2

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie pour l'info.

Cordialement,

----------


## sebing

Merci  ::D:

----------


## sekaijin

Merci
j'tais dj au courant

A+JYT

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour Anomaly,


Merci, et bonne dimanchade,


Franois

----------


## linke

salut 
 dis donc, c'est coool   ::D:

----------


## Tagashy

bonjours Anomaly, 

je te contacte suite  la rception de ton message.
je ne sais pas si je serais d'une grande utilit tant tudiant cependant je souhaiterais aussi que tu m'explique plus prcisment ce que tu entend par blog si cela ne te drange pas.

Cordialement arthur

----------


## m.brahim

Bonjour Anomaly,

Merci

Cordialement

----------


## MacFly58

Bonsoir, 

Merci pour votre proposition.

Bien cordialement,

----------


## caballo

Bonjour,

Sympathique ce systme de blog !
Merci, je vais aller voir ca...

Cordialement

----------


## Elros

Bonjour Anomaly,

Merci de m'offrir la possibilit d'crire dans un blog. Ds que possible je vais essayer de l'alimenter en sujet dcisionnel. J'avais dj initi un tutoriel sur SQL Server Integration Services, je vais essayer de le termin et de le poster sur dveloppez.

Merci encore et bonne journe,
Elros

----------


## reg64

Bonjour Anomaly,
Merci pour le blog, j'essaierai d'y contribuer.
Cordialement

----------


## ALT

Salut Anomaly

Merci  toi pour cette information.
J'y jetterai un il ds que possible (au blog, bien sr. Pas  ton message : c'est dj fait).

Bonne journe

----------


## frenchsting

Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle !!!

Je ne suis pas adepte des rseaux sociaux mais je verrai si je peux trouver de bonnes ides.

Claude

----------


## Stackware

Bonjour,

Merci de mettre  ma disposition cet espace. Je ne sais pas si je vais beaucoup m'en servir, parce que d'une part je n'ai pas normment de temps  consacrer au site et d'autre part je n'ai pas une vie si passionnante que a  ::): 
J'imagine que ce blog est plutt  vocation technique, et que les posts sont plus orients news ou problmatique. Dans ce sens-l, j'aurais effectivement plus  dire. Je pense que je ferai dans les prochaines semaines quelque chose sur l'architecture gnrale de SAS et son mode de fonctionnement.

En tous cas merci d'avoir fait fumer ton clavier pour moi, j'y suis sensible  :;):

----------


## Josselin54

Merci !

----------


## ifebo

Bonjour.

Oui une proposition intressante qui mrite qu'on s'y attarde que l'on soit dveloppeur ou pas.
Merci de me l'avoir envoye. Je m'y intresse de plus prs ds que j'ai un instant de libre.
Bonne continuation et bonne volution  cette nouvelle disposition.  ::):

----------


## kolodz

Petit message de bienvenu  tout les nouveaux blogueurs

On compte sur vous les gars !

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## cpcdos

Bonjour,
merci pour ces informations :-)

Cordialement
FAVIER Sbastien
http://cpcdos.fr.nf/

----------


## degio1er

Bonjour,

Trs bonne nouvelle, merci beaucoup.

----------


## michel.di

Bonjour Anomaly,
Merci pour l'info, je vais aller jeter un oeil  :;):

----------


## Richard_35

Bonjour Anomaly,

Et merci !

Je garde sous le coude cet espace. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour le faire vivre... mais je ne dsespre pas !

Excellente journe et  bientt.

----------


## dev14

Merci  ::): 

a a l'air sympa comme ide

----------


## pgz

Bonjour Anomaly,

Et merci pour l'ouverture du blog. Ds que j'ai un peu de temps, je ne manquerai pas d'y pondre quelques trucs.

Amitis,

pgz

----------


## wchegham

Merci  ::D:

----------


## BlackoOSX

Merci de cette information Anomaly!  ::D:

----------


## fhoest

Bonjour Anomaly,
Merci pour cette espace et blog disponible.
Je l'utiliserai si j'en trouve l'utilit pour d'autres langages et astuces qui ne concernent pas le mme langage que celui de mon site.
Malgr mon site, je viens tout de mme sur celui ci parce qu'il y a de trs bon tuto (merci  tous les auteurs)
A bientt.
Fhoest

----------


## phpiste

Je te remercie pour cette intiative,

 trs bientt

----------


## kabish

Vraiment super!!!!
Ce sera certainement un bon tremplin pour s'exercer  produire des contenus utiles pour le forum

MERCI et BRAVO

----------


## MasterMbg

Salut,
je remercie dveloppez.com pour ce blog. J'ai pas mal de billets dans ma valise que je souhaiterais partager mais l'espace me manquait. Et aujourd'hui, l'occasion m'est prsente, je ne peux que dire MERCI au club.

----------


## boboss123

ok merci, c'est une trs bonne initiative... mme si pour le moment je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre dedans

----------


## shadow07

Bonsoir,

Vraiment, c'est un moyen de communication trs intressant,

Merci beaucoup,

Cordialement.

----------


## Simplifi

Merci pour le dveloppement de blogs faciles. Ds que mon travail actuel entre Access et tablette avance, je dmarre un blog pour tout vous raconter ::):

----------


## alainvh

Bonjour Anomaly,

Merci pour votre message et dsol d'y rpondre tardivement.

Votre projet, dont je vous flicite vivement, est vraiment trs intressant. En ce qui me concerne, je pense tre trop "petits bras" pour participer : toutefois, si une ide gniale me traversait un jour l'esprit ( c'est hautement improbable   ::(:  ), je ne manquerais pas de la mutualiser via mon blog.

Donc encore bravo, compliment  partager avec tous les responsables et animateurs de ce site formidable qu'est " www.developpez.net "  ::D: 

Bien cordialement

Alain

----------


## jpp

merci pour tout, je ne pourrais pas l'utiliser tout de suite je viens de subit une operation chirrugicale tres lourde  ::aie:: et je ne peux faire que quelques minutes par jour au clavier. mais c'est not.

A trs bientt des que je vais mieux.

----------


## headmax

Salut Anomaly
Merci et dsol pour le temps de rponse, je serais un peu plus prsent c'est jours ci  :;): .

J'en ferais bon usage.

Bonne journe a toi.

----------


## Citrax

Merci, 

j'attends un peu de prendre de la bouteille, mais pourquoi pas un de ces jours.
Cordialement

----------


## targui86

merci beaucoup je vais faire mon mieux

----------


## remi82

Bonjour, 

Je te remercie pour cette proposition. 
Je vais y rflchir pour voir si je peux y mettre des infos intressante pour tous les internautes.

----------


## aminata bella

Bien reu et merci.

----------


## gilt83

Bonsoir,

Merci pour votre message ::D:

----------


## curt

Bonsoir,

et merci pour la confiance. Je regarde tout a de prs afin d'utiliser MON BLOG de la meilleure des faon...

Encore merci.

Curt

----------


## Vetea

Bonjour,

Oh je viens juste de voir le message !
Merci pour l'information vu que mes post se sont transforms en Blog  part entire !  ::mrgreen:: 
Je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil.
A bientt !
Cordialement.
Vetea

----------


## aityahia

Merci, 

a tombe bien car je compte bien publier quelques billets ces jours-ci

----------


## Drode Systme7

Bonsoir Anomaly,

En ce moment je n'ai plus une minute pour moi.

En plus je gre plusieurs sites.

Je te remercie beaucoup de ton offre mais je n'ai mme pas le temps de prendre mon tmeps.

J'espre que je pourrais revenir ci plus tranquillement un jour.

Bien  toi,

JP

----------


## Invit

Merci beaucoup pour cette annonce ! J'en prends note mais ne suis pas sur de m'en servir pour le moment  ::):

----------


## callo

Bonjour,Merci pour cette opportunit. Callo

----------


## serna

Merci pour cette initiative

je ne manquerais pas d'aller voir ce blog

Serna

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Bonjour,

merci. A essayer prochainement.

Bien cordialement

TGM

----------


## Gluups

> Bonjour Gluups,
> 
> Je te contacte personnellement pour te remercier de ta participation au club developpez.com.
> 
> En tant que membre actif du club, j'ai le plaisir de t'annoncer l'ouverture gratuite de ton blog sur le rseau social du club.


Bonjour,

Il me semble bien avoir reu ce message,  un moment o j'tais quelque peu dbord. Puis j'ai fini par l'oublier -dsol-, et je viens de recevoir un autre message  l'occasion duquel je dcouvre des alertes ignores.

Je sens bien qu'il y a un besoin au sujet de MVC, toutefois il faut d'abord que je trouve les rponses ...

A plus

----------


## virgrennes

Bonjour,

je vous remercie de toutes ces propositions.
Je n'envisageais pas d'utiliser ce forum ainsi, mais pourquoi pas.
toutefois, je n'ai pour l'instant rien  dire, je vais donc ranger cette info pour l'instant et voir comment les choses voluent.

bonne continuation,

----------


## vb

Bonjour,
Aprs avoir t malade...c'est seulement maintenant que je reprends le dessus dans la vie et en programmation 
Merci  vous pour vos intrts
Bien  vous
VB

----------


## anouar_chaieb

Merci beaucoup... ::coucou::

----------


## JayGr

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si c'est un message automatique, mais cette proposition est trs sympa ! Malgr le fait que ces deux derniers mois j'ai eu beaucoup de choses dans ma vie personnelle. Par consquent je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualit ni mme comment si ce genre de proposition engage  des publications rgulires.

En attendant que tu m'en dises plus sur les "conditions d'utilisations".

Je pensais qu'aborder sur ce forum la problmatique du droit des systmes d'information pourrait tre pertinent. Je ne sais pas si c'est dj le cas.
En se posant par exemple la question suivante : " Quelle est la valeur d'une adresse ip aux yeux d'un juge ?" ou encore "Comment les juges font pour associer les lois "humaines" aux problmatiques IT ?"...

Bref, je ne manque pas d'ide.

Cordialement,

JayGr

----------


## kolodz

Le Blog Forum est ouvert  tous.

Les conditions d'utilisation sont les mmes que celles du forum classique.
Simplement si tu ralise un billet qui ne concerne pas l'informatique, il est apprciable que tu coche l'option suivante :



> Exclure du rcapitulatif Informatique de Developpez.com



Sinon, j'ai post deux billets au sujet du Blog Forum :
[Actualit] [Event][Retour] Bienvenue aux nouveaux blogueurs
[Actualit] [Avis]Pensez au lecteur ou Comment ne pas faire un mauvais billet

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## JPLAROCHE

merci je vais m'en servir

----------


## Bernardos

mdr j'ai eu une actualit charges et loin de chez moi . me revoici. je vais prendre connaissance de tout ca  ::): 
Merci

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,





> Si vous avez des questions n'hsitez pas  les poster dans le prsent forum.


Si je souhaite pondre un billet reprenant le message figurant ici (en le retouchant un peu) , les balises [img], [code], [pre], etc.  valent-elles toujours ? Bref, quelles diffrences de codage entre un billet de blog et un message habituel ? Cette question a d tre pose bien des fois, mais bon...

Merci

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est le mme code, tu peu faire du copier coller, ou tu as mme un bouton en bas  gauche du message "Crer une entre Blog"  pour crer un billet blog  partir d'un message forum.

----------


## fsmrel

> C'est le mme code, tu peux faire du copier coller.



Merci Pierre Louis, j'ai effectivement russi  pondre un billet avec les balises habituelles (ouf !)

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer que les Blogs du Club sont dsormais ouverts  tous les membres du forum, quel que soit leur nombre de points ! Ce forum devient par consquent visible par tous.

De plus, un nouveau bouton fait son apparition sur vos billets blogs : [Proposer en article ou tutoriel]

Ainsi si vous avez post un billet qui donne une astuce, une manire de faire quelque chose voire mme un mini-tutoriel, ce bouton vous permet de soumettre votre billet  l'quipe pour une parution sur le portail de la rubrique concerne, dans la colonne de droite. Si votre billet est ainsi accept, la visibilit de ce dernier sera dcuple !

Le bouton [Proposer en actualit] prsent depuis quelques temps dj a la mme fonction, mais concerne les billets blogs qui traite d'une actualit IT, et qui est donc destin  la colonne de gauche du portail.

Si ce n'est pas dj fait, n'attendez plus, ouvrez votre blog et partagez vos ides !  :;):

----------


## kolodz

Vous tes sr de vouloir laisser la possibilit  des comptes n'ayant zro historique avoir la capacit de publi dans le fil d'actualit du blog ?

Il y avait dj quelques dbutants qui posaient une question sur leur "blog" en lieu et place du forum. (Par erreur) Mais si on a en plus l'ensemble des personnes cherchent un peu de pub qui s'y met, on va pas sen sortir.

On a de la pub pour du vodou l...

Peut-tre mettre l'option de publication dans fil d'actualit Informatique en dsactiv par dfaut ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## E.Bzz

> On a de la pub pour du vodou l...


Grce  la vigilance de nos membres, ce genre d'cart est heureusement rapidement modr.    :;): 

C'est le cas ici.    ::ccool::

----------


## kolodz

Oui, mais c'est dommage d'avoir  modrer un billet sur quatre. C'est un ratio assez norme !

Edit : Je dois tre la personne qui fait le plus de signalement sur la section blog. Du coup, je sais que je suis vigilant :p

----------


## Anomaly

Cela veut aussi dire que trois billets sur quatre sont bons  publier ! C'est aussi un bon ratio.  :;): 

Certes a donne plus de travail de modration car on ne pourra jamais empcher les dbutants qui ne prennent pas le temps de lire de poster leurs questions n'importe o mais a a toujours exist sur le forum et ils sont toujours remis sur le bon chemin.

Mais cela serait dommage de se priver potentiellement de bons billets de la part de personnes comptentes qui ne postent que peu ou pas sur le forum. Car c'est bien le but de l'ouverture aux blogs  l'ensemble des utilisateurs inscrits.  :;):

----------


## toctoc

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie pour l'information sur l'ouverture de Blog.

Merci

----------


## Dormeur74

Pour cette superbe initiative.

Je fais partie de la toute premire gnration "geek", celle du Commodore 64 et des afficionados du Z80 (Amstrad) et de son assembleur. Et ne puis de ce fait,  prs de 70 balais, n'intresser que des passionns de mcanographie ou d'histoire.
Cela dit, ton ide m'a plu, je vais donc la suivre. Et un grand bravo pour tout ce que vous faites ici dans l'intrt de ceux qui prfrent, sur la toile, le rle d'acteur  celui de consommateur.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir Dormeur74,


Heu... Ne vous tes-vous pas tromp de forum ? 

Pour parler du Commodore 64 et du Z80,  un forum  du genre Histoire des technologies de l'information ne serait-il pas plus appropri ?

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir, 




> Cela veut aussi dire que trois billets sur quatre sont bons  publier ! C'est aussi un bon ratio.


Tu devrais revoir ces stats  la baisse, c'est l'invasion ces derniers temps, et trs peu sont supprims dans le lot. Rien que dans les 13 derniers, 8 (+ 2 dj supprims) sont  virer.

Avec mon MP du 16/11 qui traitait du sujet, tu peux rien d'ores et dj rajouter les suivants :
extraire une chane de caractre sur excel en VBA(notepad++)Delphi &amp; Multi tiersprogramme de methode descente de gradientCalcul anne mois jours entre deux datesIntgrer fichier .qml dans visual studio 2012 - Qt/C++Gnration d'un code QRMon premier billet (test)Logiciel de gestion des erreurscration de bordure excel via PowerShell
Je voudrais saluer au passage *milkoseck* et *kolodz* qui leur rpondent souvent pour les rediriger correctement.  ::ave::

----------


## Walmas

Bonjour,

Aprs plus d'un an et demi d'absence je reviens et vois qu'un blog m'est disponible.  ::): 

Merci beaucoup.

Je vais remanier un peu le code du poste que j'ai prsent sur le shunting yard, et faire ma premire publication, puis bien d'autres vont suivre. (un petit poste sur les appels  la WMI est en prparation, d'o mon retour)

Au passage merci normment  l'quipe developpez.net ! ce site est juste gnial.

Bien cordialement,
Walmas

----------


## ailonn

Merci pour toutes ces informations !

Je dcouvre a tardivement cependant je vais tenter d'en faire quelque chose d'intressant pour la communaut de dveloppez.com !

----------


## degio1er

Merci ANO

----------

